# Leak around water supply



## john4153 (Aug 3, 2010)

New member here.

My question is similar to this thread:http://www.houserepairtalk.com/f17/water-leak-poured-basement-wall-9437/

I will investigate the suggestions given, but my problem may have a little twist, so let me describe it.

My basement is concrete block.  The water supply and meter cable enter through the wall, about 30" above the floor, not through the floor.  There has been a leak there since the home was built in 1993.  Previous owners had no idea what caused it.

I had the area dug out this Spring to check into whether drainage tile was installed, connected, working, etc.  The general contractor who saw the water supply design didn't realize what the problem was, so some gravel was added and the ditch refilled.  I wish I had gotten pictures, but it is too late now to do that.  

The added drainage helped a little, but didn't cure the problem.  On further investigation, here is what I think the source of the problem is:

The water supply has a loose fitting PVC tube around it (about 2") and about 30" long.  Originally that tube penetrated both faces of the block.  There remains staining from an obvious leak that was there.  Then, at sometime in the past, the plastic tube was pushed back from the inside face of the block and the area around the water pipe was sealed with what looks like a cement or mortar.  The PVC pipe just sits loose in the hole that was made in the outer surface of the block.  With heavy rains, there is a little leakage right at the junction of the block and basement floor.  With a flexible camera, I was was able to locate where the PVC pipe penetrates the wall and see water coming down the inside of that block below the PVC pipe.  The rest of the basement is bone dry.  


My simple question is/are: How can the penetration on the outside of the block be sealed? Is the PVC sleeve needed?  

Sorry for the long post and I wish I had pictures, but I don't.

Best regards, John


----------



## itsreallyconc (Aug 3, 2010)

of course the pvc ' chase ' is worthwhile,,, you need a sleeved penetration otherwise possible soil flex would cause cable & supply line to abrade themselves.

am curious why, when the area was excavated, it wasn't waterproofed w/roofing cement instead of water-permeable hydraulic cement OR mortar ? ? ?

dig it up again & do it right - finally  :trophy:


----------



## john4153 (Aug 3, 2010)

itsreallyconc said:


> am curious why, when the area was excavated, it wasn't waterproofed w/roofing cement instead of water-permeable hydraulic cement OR mortar ? ? ?
> 
> dig it up again & do it right - finally  :trophy:



Good point.  There is no hydraulic cement, roofing cement or other sealant around the chase.  It is just a very loose fit through the hole that was knocked through the block. The general contractor didn't think that was the problem and was in a hurry to complete the porch over the area.  He wanted to dig up the basement floor and install interior drain tile plus a sump pump, which I didn't pop for at the time.  Needless to say, the porch will make digging the area up again more difficult.  

It wasn't until I got my camera a week ago and we had some heavy rains that I could actually "see" where the water was entering the blocks.    

As for the chase or sleeve, I assumed it was to prevent abrasion and it can be sealed reasonably well to the outside wall of the block, as you suggest.

How do you keep water from coming through the inside of chase though?  Do you use expansion foam or just a lot of regular sealant for the inside?  Should I drill holes in the bottom of the chase, so if water does get it, it can drain by way of the drainage stone that will be used for back-fill?

John


----------



## itsreallyconc (Aug 3, 2010)

typical bldr - he can't see your house from his    we stuff the opening w/steel wool &, when i've run out, left the job bare-chested 'cause i left my t-shirt in the hole,,, you may, at some time in the future, need to have further work done - hopefully you'll have ' moved up ' by then,tho !

keep in mind the water'll still collect at that point & will, at some future date, find its way again into your very fine bsmt    the best way to alleviate that is to install a collection pipe in a soil-cloth lined trench leading to daylight [ downhill ] )


----------

